# recommendations of inexpensive toolset kit for brompton?



## yoho oy (12 Aug 2021)

Anyone has any ideas of pre-assembled one? Or on a part by part basis? 
The goal of such toolkit is to perform small to medium repairs such as mounting mudguards, rack, replacing a wheel, etc. 
What are the most used tools?
Looking for something relatively sturdy, what would last more than 2-3 times of use. 

Now if you would recommend brompton brand toolkit, the one that fits in a frame tube, I would say it is a bit on an expensive side. Idea is great, but I would be afraid to carry such kit in a folded bike, since it could be easily snatched in an overfilled public transportation or in a more crowded places.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Aug 2021)

So where are you going to carry it? Or would you carry it at all. 
Someone snatching it out of frame tube on public transport is a bit far fetched isn't it?


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> Anyone has any ideas of pre-assembled one? Or on a part by part basis?
> The goal of such toolkit is to perform small to medium repairs such as mounting mudguards, rack, replacing a wheel, etc.
> What are the most used tools?
> Looking for something relatively sturdy, what would last more than 2-3 times of use.
> ...


If you’re in that situation then take it out of the frame tube and pop it in your pocket.


----------



## yoho oy (12 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> So where are you going to carry it? Or would you carry it at all.
> Someone snatching it out of frame tube on public transport is a bit far fetched isn't it?


Not really. There were at least 2 cases when I saw someone yelling on public transportation that their phone was stolen. Since brompton is so transportable, there is a possibility to take it a few times on longer trips...


----------



## midlife (12 Aug 2021)

I have a few icetoolz tools as I like the price point. They do a home toolkit but probably too much. I carry a multitool thingy sometimes on the bike, Topeak I think it is. 

Are you after some tools to work at home?


----------



## yoho oy (12 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Are you after some tools to work at home?


Yes, the brompon toolkit was just to illustrate the price point.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> Yes, the brompon toolkit was just to illustrate the price point.


Which is?


----------



## midlife (12 Aug 2021)

The Brompton £65 toolkit?


----------



## cougie uk (12 Aug 2021)

The Brompton toolkit would always be with you so if you have a puncture you can fix it. 

You could just replicate those tools but where will you carry it all ? It is top quality.


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Aug 2021)

Another vote for the Brompton toolkit, it has most th8ngs you need (no chain link extractor), and fits well in the tube, and at the price, is good value for money. Carrying a spare tube makes sense too….
The only thing I carry in addition is a decent pump, with a flexy hose, which helps greatly.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Aug 2021)

You need a 15mm spanner, possibly an allen key if you have a dynamo front hub, a tube and, if you have a titanium model, a pump or other means of inflation. You may need tyre levers too, and I would advise a pair of latex gloves to make it less messy when dealing with the chain tensioner.

For the rest, a multi-tool will do, but you need one with hex spanners. Real pessimists will carry spare spokes* and an inch of chain.

Alternatively, carry a mobile phone so you can call a taxi.

*some hard riders claim they remove the rear wheel to replace spokes more often than they do to fix punctures. The factory wheels can be rather poorly built.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Aug 2021)

Have you bought the Brompton yet or are you still considering it as per your other posts?


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2021)

The absolute basic toolkit would be two levers, some self adhesive patches and maybe a few Allen keys. If you can find a skinny 15mm spanner then great. In a bag, stuffed in the front section of frame 
I'll post up my toolkit once I've retrieved it...


----------



## yoho oy (13 Aug 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Have you bought the Brompton yet or are you still considering it as per your other posts?


I am still kicking tyres in virtual world. No, honestly, I need to test one, just don't feel very tempted to spend so much money. As an idea it looks very neat, but in practice it looks like another company in pc equipment with fruit logo, who charges excessive prices just for brand name. Got out of that cult many years ago and I am just fine...


----------



## annedonnelly (13 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> Anyone has any ideas of pre-assembled one? Or on a part by part basis?
> The goal of such toolkit is to perform small to medium repairs such as mounting mudguards, rack, replacing a wheel, etc.
> What are the most used tools?
> Looking for something relatively sturdy, what would last more than 2-3 times of use.


For things like mounting mudguards and replacing a rack surely you're not looking for something to take with you all the time. Fixing a puncture is a different thing and needs a different toolkit which you would want to carry with you. 

But I'd decide whether you're actually going to get the bike before you worry too much about tools


----------



## Kell (13 Aug 2021)

I have the Brompton toolkit.
I don’t believe I’ve ever used it. I

it’s neat but considering it’s designed for the Brompton isn’t that useful.

I know of at least one person that’s constructed their own version, held together in (IIRC) an inner tube and carried in the same way.

I have a small seat-mounted bag with puncture kit, adjustable spanner, multi-tool, metal tyre levers (definite addition if you’re running Marathon+).
The reason for this is because I can swap this easily between Brompton, Road bike and MTB.


----------



## mitchibob (13 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> Anyone has any ideas of pre-assembled one? Or on a part by part basis?
> The goal of such toolkit is to perform small to medium repairs such as mounting mudguards, rack, replacing a wheel, etc.
> What are the most used tools?
> Looking for something relatively sturdy, what would last more than 2-3 times of use.



Bone spanner, tyre levers and a half decent multi-tool in a saddle bag with a spare tube or two and CO2 inflator does well for me. Pretty much the same as for my road bike, except I don't need the bone spanner with the road bike, and tubes and levers are a bit more optional with tubeless setup.



yoho oy said:


> Now if you would recommend brompton brand toolkit, the one that fits in a frame tube, I would say it is a bit on an expensive side. Idea is great, but I would be afraid to carry such kit in a folded bike, since it could be easily snatched in an overfilled public transportation or in a more crowded places.



That wouldn't be my worry. I'm just not convinced about the tyre levers they provide to get a stubborn Marathon off.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> I am still kicking tyres in virtual world. No, honestly, I need to test one, just don't feel very tempted to spend so much money. As an idea it looks very neat, but in practice it looks like another company in pc equipment with fruit logo, who charges excessive prices just for brand name. Got out of that cult many years ago and I am just fine...


Looks like you’re looking for reasons not to buy


mitchibob said:


> Bone spanner, tyre levers and a half decent multi-tool in a saddle bag with a spare tube or two and CO2 inflator does well for me. Pretty much the same as for my road bike, except I don't need the bone spanner with the road bike, and tubes and levers are a bit more optional with tubeless setup.
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be my worry. I'm just not convinced about the tyre levers they provide to get a stubborn Marathon off.


They do, very easily. I've got the Brompton toolkit and spent some of the time during shielding to practice removing and refitting the rear wheel, and removing and refitting a M+ . I can refit an M+ to the rim just using my thumbs, it's relatively easy once you've practiced a few times. The lady who does the Brilliant Bikes YouTube videos demonstrates the technique quite well. I can almost get the M+ off just using my thumbs, it's the last little bit that defeats me.


----------



## shingwell (13 Aug 2021)

I have the Brompron toolkit and tie some reusable cable ties (eBay!) to the ring spanner so the cable ties are stored within the frame (and you can get them out again!).

I've not yet needed to use the tools 🤞 but it's amazing how useful cable ties can be.


----------



## ExBrit (13 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> Anyone has any ideas of pre-assembled one? Or on a part by part basis?
> The goal of such toolkit is to perform small to medium repairs such as mounting mudguards, rack, replacing a wheel, etc.
> What are the most used tools?
> Looking for something relatively sturdy, what would last more than 2-3 times of use.
> ...



I agree that the Brompton toolkit is currently overpriced. In the States it is selling for around $135 on Amazon and $105 if I'm prepared to drive to Los Angeles (which I'm not). I bought the Tern toolkit which is HORRIBLE - the 3mm Allen wrench is rounded after only a couple of uses. The critical tools you need are a 15mm wrench (spanner), metric Allen wrenches, and something for flats. I'm not sure about a chain tool because if you have to remove a bad link, I don't see how you can get the shorter chain back on. Let me know if I'm wrong on that. 

Pairing this wrench or this one with a small Parks multi tool will get you a long way. I have this multi-tool which doesn't have the chain splitter. I'm not sure much need there is for a spoke wrench on a Brompton in the field. Some instant patches, a couple of tire levers, and a pump, and you'll ride home from most mechanicals.


----------



## ExBrit (13 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> The Brompton £65 toolkit?



Where can you get this for £65? I'll buy them all! It's £100 + 15 shipping on Amazon right now. The price has gone through the roof this past year.


----------



## alicat (13 Aug 2021)

OP, I suggest you fret about a toolkit for a Brompton when you have bought one. FWIW, the Brompton toolkit is excellent.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Aug 2021)

ExBrit said:


> Where can you get this for £65? I'll buy them all! It's £100 + 15 shipping on Amazon right now. The price has gone through the roof this past year.


£65 when in stock on Brompton.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Aug 2021)

mitchibob said:


> Bone spanner, tyre levers and a half decent multi-tool in a saddle bag with a spare tube or two and CO2 inflator does well for me. Pretty much the same as for my road bike, except I don't need the bone spanner with the road bike, and tubes and levers are a bit more optional with tubeless setup.


Pretty much what I carry for mine, although I stick a Road Morph G pump in my C-Bag rather than carrying a CO2 inflator. I found the Schwalbe levers shaped like their logo stood up well to Marathons.


----------



## 12boy (14 Aug 2021)

Couple homemade tool rolls with 15mm wrench, 6,5 and 4mm Allens, steel tire irons, self glued patches and a Lezyne pump. Toss one in the bike bag and most stuff can be done easily. My chains all have quick links, and I replaced most of the 10 mm headed bolts with Allens. All of the 6 bikes I ride have some kind of bike bag and the tools work for them all.


----------



## yoho oy (18 Aug 2021)

For portable one I was thinking something similar here, as Brompton tool is really expensive. But in general I was thinking about in home toolset, (bikehand for example) rather than portable. Bromton is foldable, don't need any extra weight on daily basis. £100+ is a bit steep too, even for at home tool.


----------



## berlinonaut (18 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> For portable one I was thinking something similar here, as Brompton tool is really expensive.


This may be a start but not sufficient as it lacks i.e. the 15mm spanner for the wheels. The Brompton toolset may seem expensive on first look, when looking closely it is not as it consists all tools needed for an unmodified brommi, it is of good quality, it fits perfectly into the frame and you save the time to configure your own tool. Obviously it is no rocket science to configure a personal individual alternative (and this may even be necessary if you modify your Brommi using screws and bolts that are not covered by the Brompton toolset) but at equal quality you won't end up much cheaper and clearly not if your time is of any value.



yoho oy said:


> But in general I was thinking about in home toolset, (bikehand for example) rather than portable. Bromton is foldable, don't need any extra weight on daily basis. £100+ is a bit steep too, even for at home tool.


These kind of sets can be a good start if you do not own any tools. However, typically the tools included are of lower quality (but often sufficient for occiasional home use), there are tools included that you will never need and others you typically do already own while it is lacking others you may or will need. For the quality I assume for that set I'd call £100+ very steep.


----------



## shingwell (18 Aug 2021)

yoho oy said:


> But in general I was thinking about in home toolset, (bikehand for example) rather than portable.


In my experience the problem with tool sets like that is that, while very tidy, as soon as you get one more tool, it won't fit in the case/box. (In the one linked to for example, there don't seem to be any pliers...)


----------



## bikebikebike2 (22 Aug 2021)

A Brompton tool kit was described in a YT vid as "Feels good in the hand"
So more than the price is obscene.
Tiny pump, stamped wrench,Y shaped allenKey, 3-4-5, a 2.5mm, a screwdiver and levers w patch kit and/or tube in small pouch
wards off demons and get you home for ˜$20 if you shop it.


----------



## Kell (25 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Looks like you’re looking for reasons not to buy
> 
> They do, very easily. I've got the Brompton toolkit and spent some of the time during shielding to practice removing and refitting the rear wheel, and removing and refitting a M+ . I can refit an M+ to the rim just using my thumbs, it's relatively easy once you've practiced a few times. The lady who does the Brilliant Bikes YouTube videos demonstrates the technique quite well. I can almost get the M+ off just using my thumbs, it's the last little bit that defeats me.



I have to say - I find that astonishing. I struggle to get them on or off with metal levers. I've tried and tried to do it with only thumbs, but don't get anywhere near. You must have thumbs like a blind cobbler.


----------



## Kell (25 Aug 2021)

I'd also add that not all multi-tools are the same. 

Most will get you home in an emergency, but the el cheapo one I bought a while back doesn't lock any of the tools in place when they're pulled out. The other one I've got (not sure of brand) does at least lock the spanners in place.

It's surprisingly difficult to use an allen key or screwdriver, when the 'handle' flops about.

And your 15mm spanner should be able to give you enough leverage to remove a wheel nut that's been on through a UK winter.


----------



## mitchibob (25 Aug 2021)

Kell said:


> And your 15mm spanner should be able to give you enough leverage to remove a wheel nut that's been on through a UK winter.


This is a good tip, as while a cheap bone-spanner will do the job 99% of the time, I have snapped one once at the side of the road trying to remove nut off a tandem back wheel that may have been over-tightened with a non-bone spanner (probably by me too :-( ). However, bone spanners are relatively light, and I have used a couple more of the sizes on mine at times during certain tasks, than just get a wheel nut off. Tightening mudguards to reduce rattle for one.

But as the spanner you're going to need to get a wheel off, having one that you know wont likely snap is a good call.


----------



## 12boy (25 Aug 2021)

I cut down a regular wrench and attached a wooden handle so as to make the grip more comfortable. BTW, it mwy not be wise to crank down on an SA axle as the flats reduce the amount of available threads. Not pretty, but effective.


----------



## mitchibob (26 Aug 2021)

12boy said:


> I cut down a regular wrench and attached a wooden handle so as to make the grip more comfortable. BTW, it mwy not be wise to crank down on an SA axle as the flats reduce the amount of available threads. Not pretty, but effective.
> View attachment 606052


I want the one on the right, but I'm torn with the colour scheme of the one on the left. How dare you tempt us with such tools! Reckon they'll both just fit in my saddle bag! Can you do one with a Dragon on it?


----------



## 12boy (26 Aug 2021)

Sure...the one on the right, I think, was a 9/16th I filed a bit. The "art work" is from Sharpies with polyurethane and was fastened together with JB Weld. Pretty sure the left one was a bit of crab apple branch with twining and amber shellac. Shellac won't work with Sharpies as shellac dissolves the Sharpie. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Aug 2021)

Tyre levers, a 15mm/9mm spanner from an Aldi bike toolbag, a few sticky patches and a 5mm allen key.
All goes into a ziploc bag and stuffed up the front tube, where the official Brompton toolkit would go.
I usually carry a multitool too, with a chaintool on. I've only once needed the chaintool, but it did save me from a longish walk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2021)

Kell said:


> I have to say - I find that astonishing. I struggle to get them on or off with metal levers. I've tried and tried to do it with only thumbs, but don't get anywhere near. You must have thumbs like a blind cobbler.


I’m in my 70’s and while I did work “ on the tools “ and had the strength that comes from manual labour, I’ve been retired for about eight years and all of that strength has gone. Look at the Brilliant Bikes YouTube video which shows the lady presenter fitting the M+


----------



## raleighnut (26 Aug 2021)




----------



## ExBrit (26 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 606134


Ah yes. the universal tool. The others are just for show, really. Oh look at me, I'm all fancy, I have a screwdriver. LOL


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 606134


Ah, the Brummagem screwdriver.


----------



## Kell (27 Aug 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Ah, the Brummagem screwdriver.



Funny isn't it? I think everywhere has another place to which they attribute a hammer as a "XXXXXXXX Screwdriver"

I'd always heard it referred to as a Liverpool Screwdriver. I wonder what the people of Liverpool call it.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Aug 2021)

A hammer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 606134



Is that a 15mm one?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2021)

For my Brompton I carry a standard 15mm spanner for removing wheels. Then a puncture repair kit and a spare tube. There is a pump mounted on the frame. I sometimes remember my multi tool kept on my other bikes. But I don’t fret about the latter.

Other than that just periodically (at home) check bolts are tight etc. I have the 3 speed (hub) and feel a chain problem is highly unlikely and don’t carry a chain tool for it. Worst case scenario if something rare and obscure renders it immobile. Is fold it up and get on a bus or train or call a taxi.

You don’t need any special tools for a Brommie when out and about. The 15mm spanner for the wheel axle bolts is about the extent of it. But that would have been common on all bikes before QR.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is that a 15mm one?


Universal.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Aug 2021)

I once used a 4lb lump hammer to assemble a Sturmey-Archer ASC. As far as I know, it is still running perfectly.

(It was actually to knock the ASC LH ball cup into a replacement shell, since the ASC shell had a cracked flange and was 40h anyway. The ball cup of the ASC is pressed-in, otherwise it would unscrew in use, and an S3X or SRF3 shell is suitable. I did use blocks of wood and nothing was damaged!)


----------



## GeekDadZoid (29 Aug 2021)

I nearly have my Brompton and have already bought the toolkit. 

I have a tool kit I carry on my other hub gear bikes but it's a bit bulky and does not have any Allen keys. My road bike kit is compact but had no spanners. So I needed to put a new kit together and was not sure I could do it better and definitely couldn't make it smaller.

My local Brompton dealer offer a loyalty points scheme so the kit only cost me about £22 of my cash.


----------



## mitchibob (4 Sep 2021)

Just remembered, since final stint of Festive 500 couple years ago and getting puncture on way to Cambridge in the middle of nowhere, have tended to also carry a head-torch once the days get short, although, perhaps recent addition of an emergency helmet mounted light might take it's place in the saddle bag this year. Of course, since having the head-torch in the saddle bag, have not had a single puncture in the dead of night in the middle of nowhere. I've probably just jinxed that!


----------



## Kell (6 Sep 2021)

mitchibob said:


> Just remembered, since final stint of Festive 500 couple years ago and getting puncture on way to Cambridge in the middle of nowhere, have tended to also carry a head-torch once the days get short, although, perhaps recent addition of an emergency helmet mounted light might take it's place in the saddle bag this year. Of course, since having the head-torch in the saddle bag, have not had a single puncture in the dead of night in the middle of nowhere. I've probably just jinxed that!



I do have a helmet mounted light. It works both front and rear and would be great for that purpose.

Lezyne Femto Duo:







If I've cycled back home in the winter and it's dark after work, I often switch it on when I put the bins out.

Currently on offer.

https://www.probikekit.co.uk/cyclin...Vl4BQBh13rQEvEAQYBCABEgJQHvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## yoho oy (27 Sep 2021)

Well it seems what I am looking for is this:

8mm, 10mm, 15mm spanners
Pozi and flat screwdriver bits
2mm, 2.5mm, 3mm, 4mm, 5mm, 6mm hex bits
chain tool
So any tool set that will have this in the lightest and most compact form will do.


----------



## berlinonaut (27 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I know that removing the back wheel of a B is quite a performance. I did it once at home just to practice, but I've forgotten all the details. I do remember it wasn't straightforward.


A lot of people say that and still I don't get it as my experience is different. Acknowledged that I've done it countless times over the last 15 years that I own Bromptons but still: The only part that was not totally intuitive was remount the chain tensioner and even that is not a big deal. Switching the backwheel takes way less than 10mins in my experience.


----------



## Kell (29 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think the key is that you've done it multiple times.
> 
> I've done it only once, about 3 years ago
> I absolutely dread having to do it at the roadside



i think it's a bit of this. 

It's not difficult per se, but it is a little unusual compared to a 'normal' wheel. And it would be difficult to do for the first time by a roadside. In the dark. In the rain.


----------



## berlinonaut (29 Sep 2021)

Kell said:


> it would be difficult to do for the first time by a roadside. In the dark. In the rain.


In the cold. Naked. Kneeing in the mud. With just a bent teaspoon as a tool. On the rush to an important meeting. While being attacked by aliens.


----------



## ExBrit (29 Sep 2021)

berlinonaut said:


> In the cold. Naked. Kneeing in the mud. With just a bent teaspoon as a tool. On the rush to an important meeting. While being attacked by aliens.


You mean "probed by aliens, using your bent teaspoon." You'd have to wait until they had finished.


----------



## 12boy (29 Sep 2021)

You have omitted being attacked by rabid skunks with overwhelming blood lust for dangly bits.


----------

